# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Предлагаю работу >  Работа для ведущих и детских аниматоров в Москве

## regby

Для периодической работы на моих заказах для детских праздников ищу аниматора-девушку с неизбитыми образами и хорошей программой!
Предпочтительно универсальный анимтор - для девочек: Фея, Фея-Винкс, Барби, Белоснежка, клоун и пр. Пиратка, индеец, ковбой для мальчиков!
Оплата порядка 1800 руб. за 1 час по Москве!
Присылайте ваше резюме с фотографиями в образах на почту: Elizaveta-2004@ya.ru
Мой сайт www.vashtamada.ru 
Телефон: 8-906-7195330

----------


## regby

Приглашаю опытных ведущих праздников для работы в Москве и области! 
Я являюсь организатором праздников, посредником, мой сайт: www.vashtamada.ru От Вас нужно портфолио! Подробности по телефону: 8-906-7195330 или по почте: Elizaveta-2004@ya.ru! Лиза

----------


## Лиля Малышка

Спасибо за приглашение. Вернусь в субботу в Москву и позвоню...
 Более подробное портфолио мне проще представить по детским праздникам. Но и свадьбами я занимаюсь давно и серьезно...

----------


## Лиля Малышка

Готова к сотрудничеству. После выходных надеюсь, что пока пообщаемся, а пока- любительское фото для примера...

----------


## Khlopser

Здравствуйте!
А музыканты вам в команду не нужны?
Я представляю музыкальный коллектив Кавер-группа ВИА Вы ЧЕ!
Наша концертно - танцевальная программа составлена из лучших хитов отечественной и зарубежной эстрады и способна удовлетворить самые разнообразные вкусы. Работаем только вживую, без использования фонограмм и минусовок. Имеется собственная аппаратура, световое оборудование, транспорт.
Поближе познакомиться с группой (посмотреть фото, видео, послушать демо-записи, почитать отзывы клиентов) можно на нашем сайте: http://www.vbl-che.narod.ru
тел. 8 963 7870014.
С уважением, Сергей Хлопников.

----------


## tolyanich

Тамада Москва

----------


## marry

*regby*,
 привет! не отсылается письмо. поэтому сюда даю ссылку на мой сайт с фото моих персонажей. в разделе фотоальбомы "детские праздники"
Работают профессиональные актёры. Весёлая интерактивная программа! 
Аквагрим. Большой выбор персонажей: Клоуны, Лунтик, Винкс, принцесса, Золушка, 
Инопланетяне, Космические герои, Русалка, Барби, Пираты, 
Бетман, Супергерои, Мальвина, Аладдин и Жасмин и т.д.
8 916 286 44 70 Мария.
Фотоальбомы: http://art-event.ucoz.ru/photo/1
89162864470@mail.ru

Рада сотрудничеству! Есть своя команда постоянных артистов, фото, видео и оформление, диджей.

----------


## regby

Уважаемые ведущие! Присылайте пож-та информацию о себе по почте: Elizaveta-2004@ya.ru Здесь бываю редко!
Много заказов на август, жду ваши резюме!

----------

